

One concrete tip for the self-employed programmer (that procrastinates) - Sam_Odio
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2008/05/one-concrete-tip-for-procrastinating.php

======
alabut
This is a great tip about starting your own fires, one that I've phrased as
"setting artificial constraints" instead, which doesn't have the same ring to
it.

